# Sergeant Adam Rosenthal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Adam Rosenthal

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Delray Beach Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Thursday, February 17, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, February 17, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Adam Rosenthal was killed in an automobile accident near the intersection of Southwest 18th Street and Boca Rio Road in Boca Raton at approximately 6:15 am.

He was reporting to the station at the beginning of his shift when his patrol car struck a tree in the median. He was flown to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Sergeant Rosenthal had served with the Delray Beach Police Department for 16 years. He is survived by his four children.

Agency Contact Information
Delray Beach Police Department
300 West Atlantic Avenue
Delray Beach, FL 33444

Phone: (561) 243-7888

_*Please contact the Delray Beach Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Rosenthal.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Rosenthal.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

